
Mastodon Is Now Home to the Biggest Far Right Social Network - augustocallejas
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/mb8y3x/the-nazi-free-alternative-to-twitter-is-now-home-to-the-biggest-far-right-social-network
======
prepend
“Gab—which has been tied to the suspect responsible for the Pittsburgh
synagogue terror attack that killed 11 worshippers—”

This is an odd statement as it doesn’t say why it is significant that the
shooter guy used Gab. I read the article and was expecting some sort of
violence ethos with the product.

Citing that a murderer drank coke or uses Windows or curses on t-mobile is not
significant, nor interesting. So I’m not sure how it made it past this piece’s
editor.

Mastodon is an open source product, anyone can run it. Why is it interesting
that nazis use it? That makes sense since it’s likely they were banned from
centralized networks.

It’s like writing an article about how terrorists use PGP. That seems
reasonable and expected.

The way this is written is that it’s somehow Mastodon, or Gab’s fault that
jerks and criminals use their products.

------
Sojuwa
Far right, of course, being anyone right of just left of Obama in ~2014.

